# Spiderwood waterlogging



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

If I soak spiderwood in a bucket until it sinks; how long will it stay waterlogged as I need time prob days to get the hardscape right. 

Will a small lava rock (2" by 2") with a zip tie hold pretty 'big' pieces down (3" by 4"?)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Depending on the size of the piece, Spiderwood sinks pretty quickly usually 1-4 days.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry but I meant If it's waterlogged and Im setting the hardscape in let's say in 3 days. Will it dry out that fast again and float. How long will it stay waterlogged from going wet to dry. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nigel95 said:


> Sorry but I meant If it's waterlogged and Im setting the hardscape in let's say in 3 days. Will it dry out that fast again and float. How long will it stay waterlogged from going wet to dry.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


My bad, I missed read your post. I would think it will sink within a few hours of submersing it again


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I currently have a piece of spiderwood that I submerged in a bucket for a couple weeks it had sunk, I allowed it to dry for about three days (started but didn't actually do the remodel until then) and now over a month later the thing still needs a rock on it to keep it down. I've never had such a stubborn dw before. I've had wood sink in a day or a couple weeks but just FYI I don't think all pieces follow the rules some (like mine right now) are rebels and want to float forever lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sfsamm said:


> I currently have a piece of spiderwood that I submerged in a bucket for a couple weeks it had sunk, I allowed it to dry for about three days (started but didn't actually do the remodel until then) and now over a month later the thing still needs a rock on it to keep it down. I've never had such a stubborn dw before. I've had wood sink in a day or a couple weeks but just FYI I don't think all pieces follow the rules some (like mine right now) are rebels and want to float forever lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



How big is the piece?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

It's on the small side of medium. Has about a 4" wide but very flat shaped hollow base and 4 arms all between 8-14 inches long. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Spiderwood sinks pretty fast and i agree with hos that it'll sink within hours after waterlogged

You sure yours is spider wood sfsamm?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sfsamm said:


> It's on the small side of medium. Has about a 4" wide but very flat shaped hollow base and 4 arms all between 8-14 inches long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are you sure it's spiderwood? I think the term is thrown around very loosely. I've sold and used a lot of spiderwood (Rhododendron root) and it usually sinks in just a few days.

Bump: LOL you beat me to it @StrungOut


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah I'm sure  it sunk in a day or so the first time around.... I have no idea why it doesn't sink now lol it's not super buoyant and I just have a small stone holding one of the branches to the ground but if I take it off it slowly floats back up. It's naughty since I placed it. I've never experienced anything like it with any wood before. 









It's the first piece, there are a couple in there it's hard to discern. And I guess the base might be more like 6" across but it's only an inch or so thick.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

If you have a pan big enough...boil it for a few hrs before it goes in but do it when you are ready for placing it

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

